# 2009 vw cc newb p0299 code



## atlgli (Oct 25, 2012)

I have done alot of reading but im thinking the best thing to do is just throw it in the shop. But I dont care to go in there blind and have them bend me over so anyone have a simple run down as to why i would get a p0299 code as to underboost? but the car seems to run fine. Note I havent owned car long but i did realize there seem to be a hissing sound from turbo our mabye just vac making the sound. I have owned many turbo cars but for some reason I did not think this car would have that sound.


----------



## daNinja (Mar 19, 2014)

I got the P0299 code several months ago. It only stored one occurrence so my dealer really wasn't able to do anything. I cleared it and it hasn't came back, yet. 

I know that doesn't really help, but at least you're not alone.


----------



## atlgli (Oct 25, 2012)

[HR][/HR]hmm well I ordered a diverted valve and I'm going to try that before taking to a dealer. I'm more scared of the dealer bending me over because I know nothing about these cars. But the car seems to drive fine it just has a cel on. But I got to figure out how to reset cel after I install part.


----------



## atlgli (Oct 25, 2012)

$929 in shop bill and they didn't fix it. Any help?


----------



## SurferbobGolf (Aug 10, 2005)

I was just recently getting that code. It ended up being a torn DV. Just make sure you go with the new piston version of the DV.

This was the hole in mine, not huge, but enough I guess.


----------



## atlgli (Oct 25, 2012)

Yea after getting boned by a shop for something I should have not paid for. I got the car on stands and went to change the dv out and looks like the previous owner which was a tech beat me to it with the same upgraded version I bought. So I put it in another shop I have a feeling my turbo is gone but we will see by this weekend what they found. 2 weeks of owning a cc this is just a headache for a car that I purchased from a vw mechanic who I am pretty sure reset the cel before I got it.


----------



## Utwarreng (Jun 29, 2014)

I just had this code come up two days ago on my 2011 with about 82k on it, and I've noticed a real loss of power (mileage too) since then. I went ahead and ordered the diverter valve from ECS Tuning earlier today (http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-FWD-2.0T/Search/SiteSearch/Diverter_Valve/ES263879/). From everything I've read, it seems as though that's likely the culprit, but even if it's not, it sounds like something that will likely go before too long anyway, so why not replace it with the upgraded piston version.


----------

